# Bella update - losing weight on prednisone?



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! So today we took Bella to the vet for her third blood test (should hear back tomorrow with the platelet count). She seems to be doing really well, although I absolutely hate this medicine and we're now using pee pads because we cannot avoid accidents while I'm at work. She's doing really well using them, but hopefully when we stop taking prednisone, she'll go back to her little "I can hold it momma!" self. :innocent:

Anyhoo, I asked about her weight and turns out she's lost 2 lbs. They don't think it's anything more than a side effect of the medication, so I'm going to up her food intake (she's 11.5 lbs, down from 13.5 lbs - not sure that's a bad thing though since she's a maltese!). Wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced weight loss while their fluff was on prednisone, and/or if I should press further with the vet to keep an eye on things. I'm so paranoid that 7 more weeks of medication is going to completely mess with my doggy!!

Thanks for any advice/anecdotes you all can share!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I remember when Cupid was diagnosed with Mast Cell and Lymphoma, his oncologist prescribed prednisone and he did lose weight. He went from 15 lbs (Yes, I know he's big but he's our little baby piggy) down to 13 lbs within the first two months of using it and gradually lost weight again over the months that he was on it. His final weight was around 7-8 lbs when he put him to sleep. I'm not sure if that was because of the prednisone though. He has undergoing chemo and had other medications at that time so that could also be a factor. 

Sorry I couldn't give you a more helpful advice. Just thought I'd share our experience with pred.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I've usually seen a weight gain from prednisone in some dogs and people I know. They seem to be ravenous a lot of the time. So I'm stumped.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - I've usually seen a weight gain from prednisone in some dogs and people I know. They seem to be ravenous a lot of the time. So I'm stumped.


I have a 4 month old on it now, and she is "starving' all the time !


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

I've been trying to feed Bella normally, even though she is CONSTANTLY searching for food :smilie_tischkante: after she eats. I give her more veggie snacks, but haven't really upped her normal food intake. I think that might be why the weight loss on the pred.

I'm going to give her more food than usual for dinner and we'll see how she acts after that!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Whenever I had to use it, or one of my dogs, we were all hungry all the time, and thirsty. It's an nasty side effect of the med. I hate the stuff.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - I've usually seen a weight gain from prednisone in some dogs and people I know. They seem to be ravenous a lot of the time. So I'm stumped.


I agree. Steriods usually cause weight gain, not loss.

I'd be sure to discuss it with your vet.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, my experience with prednisone was massive weight gain. Lola was on very high pred doses due to her GME. She went from about a six pound dog to 13 pounds!!! It was kind of scary! But as we weaned the dose, her weight came down. But that constant food searching was always there. She was extremely food obsessed. So, if you are seeing weight loss, is it because you are weaning her dose? I'd check with the vet for sure.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My lhasa who was on it because of allergies gained weight. But at the time I was feeding dog food and the food was down all day long. So he could eat as much as he wanted. Each time we stopped the prednisone he lost weight.
Now Alex stayed the same. He had home cooked food. It was not left out all day but when he finished his bowl we always put some more in just in case he was still hungry. Most of the times he did not touch the second serving.
And ending this with people. My brother in law has lung cancer and 2 tumors in the head. He is hungry all the time, eats a lot more and does not gain weight. We suppose that he is on some kind of steroid because he is hungry all the time. But then again, we are wondering why he does not gain weight.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have never heard of weight loss due to Prednisone. I have been on and off it for the last 18 years and I hate to tell you what it has done to me. I would definitely mention it to your vet.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My friend's dog who was on it for the low platelet count would basically eat anything in site she was so hungry. I believe she also gained a few pounds from it. Let us know how her blood work comes back and what her health care regimen will be. 

Bella is super cute! I love your sig picture!!


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

So good news everyone! Bella's platelet count is back to normal range! WOOHOO! :chili:

I'm waiting for the vet to call me back on the weight issue, we ate a little more last night and this morning - she didn't seem to be as ravenous as usual, so we'll see.

6 more weeks of prednisone, this cannot be over soon enough!


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

And we have a new sig pic! I am trying to grow out her "bangs" (and my own) so we're having a contest. She's winning! :biggrin:





lmillette said:


> My friend's dog who was on it for the low platelet count would basically eat anything in site she was so hungry. I believe she also gained a few pounds from it. Let us know how her blood work comes back and what her health care regimen will be.
> 
> Bella is super cute! I love your sig picture!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mrskmac81 said:


> So good news everyone! Bella's platelet count is back to normal range! WOOHOO! :chili:
> 
> I'm waiting for the vet to call me back on the weight issue, we ate a little more last night and this morning - she didn't seem to be as ravenous as usual, so we'll see.
> 
> 6 more weeks of prednisone, this cannot be over soon enough!


Phew!!! That is a relief!! 



mrskmac81 said:


> And we have a new sig pic! I am trying to grow out her "bangs" (and my own) so we're having a contest. She's winning! :biggrin:


She is just so precious!!! :wub: Their hair grows so fast!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Luci was on pred, she weighed 9lbs pre illness, 12.5 after being on pred. She was always thirsty, hingry, or tee-teeing. I started using little puppy diapers. I tried 'real' diapers with a hole cut in them, but they just didn't work as well. Pred is not pleasant and their quality of life isn't the greatest while on it. Glad to hear her counts are better, perhaps they will start reducing her dosage.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mrskmac81 said:


> So good news everyone! Bella's platelet count is back to normal range! WOOHOO! :chili:
> 
> I'm waiting for the vet to call me back on the weight issue, we ate a little more last night and this morning - she didn't seem to be as ravenous as usual, so we'll see.
> 
> 6 more weeks of prednisone, this cannot be over soon enough!


:chili::chili: that's GREAT news! I hope little Bella gets weaned off the prednisone completely soon


----------

